
Show HN: An experimental Python to C#/Go/Ruby/JS transpiler - alehander42
http://github.com/alehander42/pseudo-python
======
alehander42
Author here. Pseudo (and Pseudo-Python) are still in early stages, so I'd love
some feedback, ideas and critique :)

Here are some examples of not-trivial programs translated automatically with
Pseudo:

Reading and parsing a file with soccer stats
[https://github.com/alehander42/pseudo/tree/master/examples/f...](https://github.com/alehander42/pseudo/tree/master/examples/football)
A verbal-expressions-like library
[https://github.com/alehander42/pseudo/tree/master/examples/v...](https://github.com/alehander42/pseudo/tree/master/examples/verbal_expressions)

And fibonacci because _traditions_
[https://github.com/alehander42/pseudo/tree/master/examples/f...](https://github.com/alehander42/pseudo/tree/master/examples/fib)

